# Maltese - Tail going pink...?



## blobblob008 (Jan 30, 2010)

My 12 week old maltese's tail is losing hair and going pink? is this normal...? if not, what can i do about it?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds like a question for a vet...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like its the start of matts there..not sure if the hair is falling out, or if the clumping matts is making it look like there's less hair. However, that rear does look a little red/irritated, and a visit to the vet and groomer looks to be in order. asap


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello from a fellow maltese momma -sent you a message


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

I agree with graco, it looks like the hair is matting there and clumping together.


----------



## blobblob008 (Jan 30, 2010)

what can i do about matting?


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you brush him almost everyday, including his tail?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

blobblob008 said:


> what can i do about matting?


Brush brush brush and comb! A greyhound style comb should go thru his coat all the way to the skin without a snag. All over the dog. Head, ears, chin, insides of legs, armpits, between legs, etc. When you can do that, you are done til the next day. The longer the coat, the more frequent you need to do this. If you can't get the pin matts he's got starting now, brushed out, they will get worse, and you will end up having to have him clipped down. Dematting a dog is painful and uncomfortable for the dog, and NOT something you want to do to a puppy. THey will learn to hate grooming.


----------



## blobblob008 (Jan 30, 2010)

Graco22 said:


> Brush brush brush and comb! A greyhound style comb should go thru his coat all the way to the skin without a snag. All over the dog. Head, ears, chin, insides of legs, armpits, between legs, etc. When you can do that, you are done til the next day. The longer the coat, the more frequent you need to do this. If you can't get the pin matts he's got starting now, brushed out, they will get worse, and you will end up having to have him clipped down. Dematting a dog is painful and uncomfortable for the dog, and NOT something you want to do to a puppy. THey will learn to hate grooming.



Thank you everyone for the suggestions. i have been brushing him everyday even at the tail now and that seems to have stopped the problem. I did use to brush him everyday, but just not the tail and bum area because it looked sore..but all seems ok now


----------

